# MUST READ this thread if you offer specials!



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Emptees - Talk - Ten Bils had to buy a guy an airplane (be careful with your promos)

Read this on emptees the other day.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Dang!!!! Better be careful with those specials!!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

out da box said:


> Dang!!!! Better be careful with those specials!!


Yep, I'm actually surprised the guy won the case. If you advertise, always make sure you have a disclaimer or notice at the bottom of your ads to cover yourself just in case.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Holy smokes! Here's the story at PRWeb: T-Shirt Makers Must Make Good on $39,000 Offer


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Holy smokes! Here's the story at PRWeb: T-Shirt Makers Must Make Good on $39,000 Offer


Yeah, being witty doesn't pay sometimes. I feel bad for tenbills. The customer even admits that he didn't think it was an actual airplane until he was "convinced". I think he just took advantage of the situation and exploited a loophole which is disgraceful. 

So let this be a lesson learned! Don't make this type of mistake.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

On second thought, I'm thinking I want to call shenanigans


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

The judge was probably his brother or something stupid.
Anyone can see it is a keychain, what an A**hole

I hate people like that, now you see why I hate people. Can't trust anyone
You try to do the right thing and people take advantage


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> The judge was probably his brother or something stupid.
> Anyone can see it is a keychain, what an A**hole
> 
> I hate people like that, now you see why I hate people. Can't trust anyone
> You try to do the right thing and people take advantage


Woah, you hate people too? So do I!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

TshirtGuru said:


> Woah, you hate people too? So do I!


Not all people just about 99.99% of them
The people here on the forums are pretty good but I swear I think most people have no clue and they are the ones reproducing

I just wish there were more people with common sense and respect but it seems most are lacking it and always trying to screw someone
(usually me )


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

people like that make our insurance rates so nasty. Boo bogus lawsuits!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Rodney said:


> On second thought, I'm thinking I want to call shenanigans


To me it seems a bit weird that the defendant would publish a press release about losing a court case and having to buy a plane? Seems like a good way to get people talking about your site.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

true true
But I just hate when a person files a crap suit like this, he probably needs to get people to the site to help pay for the plane


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

You may be onto something Rodney. I googled it and couldn't find anything official - just bloggy type stuff. I have seen before where people try these publicity type stunts. This one's pretty creative though...if it's fake.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah Rodney, before I posted this I had a suspicion that it could be fake. I never found anything official either but I didn't want to jump to conclusions. 

I did notice that tenbills tries advertising in every blog they can. :shrugs: 

If it is indeed a PR stunt, I feel bad for helping them lol. Whatever.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Yeah Rodney, before I posted this I had a suspicion that it could be fake. I never found anything official either but I didn't want to jump to conclusions.
> 
> I did notice that tenbills tries advertising in every blog they can. :shrugs:
> 
> If it is indeed a PR stunt, I feel bad for helping them lol. Whatever.


Good ol guerilla marketing ... if thats what it is more power to em. Gotta be clever these days.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I wonder why the settlement was based on a 1972 Cessna 172?

Actually, I guess the Cessna 172 part makes sense, as it is the most popular airplane ever produced.

But why '72? Why not '92, which would have been closer to $100,000? Or 2007, which is closer to a quarter of a million?

Perhaps because it would not have been believable that the company would have shelled out that kind of money without going to court.

And how is it that they had a class action suit with only 1 plaintiff?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Why would they withhold the guy's name? It would be public record if it was a true court case wouldn't it?


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

hmmm, a $39,000 plane is actually very cheap. I am not sure that I would feel safe flying in that plane. Maybe the next time we read about this it will be something like...."man who sued to get a free plane dies in single engine plane crash" .....life is not without its ironies.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Calibrated;40970. Maybe the next time we read about this it will be something like...."man who sued to get a free plane dies in single engine plane crash" .....life is not without its ironies.[/quote said:


> That's funny
> Makes me think of the show conair about the irony of Lynard Skynard and the plane


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

$39,000? That guy got hosed! Kit Airplanes for Sport Pilots from Zenith Aircraft Company

Start building your own aircraft for just $375!

Developed specifically for the first-time builder, the starter kit costs just $375.00, and includes everything you need to start building your own STOL CH 701 kit aircraft


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

In reading this post it sounds way too good to be true that some looser could go out and get a free plane. So in thinking about it I become more doubtful by the moment that it could be true. Just imagine if everyone who saw one of the ads made a law suite. Ill tell ya what my house would be filled with free tv's and I-pods.


----------



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

There is NO Way this is true. It's obviously a promotional ploy. They are probably hoping some news outlet that doesn't check sources will pick it up and start the promotional ball rolling.


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

I think I'm going to file a lawsuit for lying about the incident


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

Cessna 150 or 152 could have been cheaper..... $10k-$15k at ebay.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

I feel sorry for TenBills. Ive learnt a lesson here today. thanks for the post.


----------

